# Why points reduced from 15 to 10 for work experinece in EOI?



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

I applied for NSW state sponsorship on 20th Nov and yet to receive approval in a few days according to their trend. If I would have got approval i would be receiving invite in EOI but last week I got an email from skill select saying that 

"Your EOI may have changed in eligibility or points score. This could be due to reaching an age milestone, or due to
changes the regulations for a subclass you have expressed interest in."

not only this but my points for 190 have been reduced from 60 to 55. The reason for this was that when i had a look at my EOI points break down my claimed points for overseas work experience for 8 years have been reduced from 15 to 10. 

It is mentioned in the EOI break down that 

" Client's will only receive points for employment history for the last 10 years from the date they submit their EOI. If the employment period exceeds the 10 years during the time your EOI awaits to be invited then your
indicative points score can change."

Now my scenario here is :

8 .7 years of ACS assessed experience as a systems administrator

Sep 2002- June 2007 Company A as a Systems administrator
Aug 2007-April 2008 Company B as a Network security guy
May 2008-Jan 2012 Company C as a Systems Admin
March 2012- June 2012 Company D as system engineer
July 2012- till date Company E as IT security guy

I could not understand why my points for experience have been lessen as if i have exceeded 10 years of previous employments years still my experience is above 8 years . Can some one clarify this.. I am in dilemma now and frustrated..

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

ACS assessment of work experience means nothing.

Is all work post qualifying point?


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

_shel said:


> ACS assessment of work experience means nothing.
> 
> Is all work post qualifying point?


Sorry but i could not understand what u meant by work post qualifying point?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Meaning after getting your Graduation done


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

What year did ACS say you became qualified to australian aqf standard?


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

yes all of my work experience is post study work and I got positive ACS assessment in Nov 2012 .


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

sweethina99 said:


> I applied for NSW state sponsorship on 20th Nov and yet to receive approval in a few days according to their trend. If I would have got approval i would be receiving invite in EOI but last week I got an email from skill select saying that
> 
> "Your EOI may have changed in eligibility or points score. This could be due to reaching an age milestone, or due to
> changes the regulations for a subclass you have expressed interest in."
> ...


Hi Sweeth,

It happened same for me also. 
Below explains the reasons that could be the same situation for you.

Points calculations as per the experience
1. Overseas Exp 8+ years = 15 points
2. Aussie exp 2+ years = 05 points
Total Exp 10+ years = 20 points

Actual calculated in EOI
1. Overseas Exp 8+ years = 10 points ( This could be calculated for 7.5 years)
2. Aussie exp 2+ years = 05 points ( This has been calculated for 2.5 years)
Total Exp 10+ years = 15 points ( 7.5years+2.5years=10years)

I guess, you have worked in Aussie more than 2 years.
if you can compare this above table, this will provide you the answers for your situation of reducing the points for your experience.

Cheers
VSR


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

V2S4R said:


> Hi Sweeth,
> 
> It happened same for me also.
> Below explains the reasons that could be the same situation for you.
> ...



Thanks for your response but unfortunately this is not the case because i have not got 2 plus years of experience in Australia. I m due to complete 1 year of experience in Australia after next month therefore all of my points which are claimed for are overseas work experience.


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

and EOI has reduced my 15 points to only 10 points for all work experience and has not given me 20 points ever.


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

sweethina99 said:


> Thanks for your response but unfortunately this is not the case because i have not got 2 plus years of experience in Australia. I m due to complete 1 year of experience in Australia after next month therefore all of my points which are claimed for are overseas work experience.



Then from total 8.7 years you can claim only 7.7 years in overseas and 1 year in Australia when reached 1 year. if in case it is less than 1 year in Aussie then it would be less than 8 years in Overseas. For example, In total 8.7 years EOI calculates 7.9 years as overseas and 11 months in Australia that would be 10 points in total.

10 points (overseas for 5+ years) + 5 points (Aussie for 1+ years).
I guess, That would clear your doubt.


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

V2S4R said:


> Then from total 8.7 years you can claim only 7.7 years in overseas and 1 year in Australia when reached 1 year. if in case it is less than 1 year in Aussie then it would be less than 8 years in Overseas. For example, In total 8.7 years EOI calculates 7.9 years as overseas and 11 months in Australia that would be 10 points in total.
> 
> 10 points (overseas for 5+ years) + 5 points (Aussie for 1+ years).
> I guess, That would clear your doubt.


does it mean that in total for overseas and Australian work experience we can only claim 15 points but not 20 points??

Can u also locate the link which says that this is the case?


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Hi, 

It doesn't mean that you cannot claim.
But it says that in last 10 years of exp.. It calculates only 20 points max.
Eventually, as per your experience you can claim total of 15 points for total experience of 8+ years in overseas. But when you calculate it your years of experience, it is less than 8 years. That means you can claim 10 points overseas, as I understood.

First of all, let me understand your experience overseas and Australia with exact figures.
Perhaps, it will give me better idea to answer your question and clarify my EOI points calculations.

Regards
VSR


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

My overseas experience is as follows :

Sep 2002- June 2007 Company A as a Systems administrator
Aug 2007-April 2008 Company B as a Network security guy
May 2008-Jan 2012 Company C as a Systems Admin

The following experience is of australia:

March 2012- June 2012 Company D as system engineer
July 2012- till date Company E as IT security guy

hope u can get a clear picture from this


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

sweethina99 said:


> My overseas experience is as follows :
> 
> Sep 2002- June 2007 Company A as a Systems administrator
> Aug 2007-April 2008 Company B as a Network security guy
> ...


If I understood correctly, you can claim 15 points overseas + 5 points Australia ( if one year done).
Does all above experience been assessed by ACS?
It again depends on the years that ACS assessed your skills.

Best of luck
Cheers


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

V2S4R said:


> If I understood correctly, you can claim 15 points overseas + 5 points Australia ( if one year done).
> Does all above experience been assessed by ACS?
> It again depends on the years that ACS assessed your skills.
> 
> ...


Yes all of my experience is assessed positively by ACS but still don't know why suddenly EOI reduced my points from 15 to 10. Is it because my first employment crossed the 10 year limit?

If this is correct but still my experience for nominated occupation is more than 8 years..??

Can someone else give some opinion about the issue??


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

They will only give you the points for employment in the last 10yrs. 

They will also deduct any gaps in your employment. 

Dont know if that helps because it has me baffled. Maybe contact them to enquire what's going on.


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

_shel said:


> They will only give you the points for employment in the last 10yrs.
> 
> They will also deduct any gaps in your employment.
> 
> Dont know if that helps because it has me baffled. Maybe contact them to enquire what's going on.


Its very complicated.

Thanks anyways


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

It's really a bit strange. Are you sure, there are no gaps in your history?
Because of the 10-year-rule, you can only claim points for any employment from March/April 2003 on. If I coun't correctly, you worked from March/April 2003 to Jan 2012 with one month gap (July 2007). Still makes around 8 years, 8 months to me.
Maybe you mistyped something in your EOI? Entered the wrong date for something?

In the worst case, you can just wait until you got 1 year in Australia and then claim points for that. However, that means you'll have to do the skills assessment again.


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

MrTweek said:


> It's really a bit strange. Are you sure, there are no gaps in your history?
> Because of the 10-year-rule, you can only claim points for any employment from March/April 2003 on. If I coun't correctly, you worked from March/April 2003 to Jan 2012 with one month gap (July 2007). Still makes around 8 years, 8 months to me.
> Maybe you mistyped something in your EOI? Entered the wrong date for something?
> 
> In the worst case, you can just wait until you got 1 year in Australia and then claim points for that. However, that means you'll have to do the skills assessment again.


Yes even all the dates are correct and EOI gave me 15 points but on 13th March my points were reduced from 15 to 10.

I can wait for my 1 year Australian experience to be completed which will completed by next month buy why i need to get it assessed again because the two other roles which i took in Australia are closely related occupations to my nominated occupation and fall under the same anzco unit. for these Australian employment I can also provide my contracts, pay slips, tax etc. 

you made me worried again by telling that i need to get my experience assesed again


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

No you do NOT need to get skills assessment done again. All you need is valid references and payslips to cover the most recent period of work and you will be granted the extra points. 

Please do not assume if ACS asses something as valid that DIAC will too. They are 2 different and seperate organisations and have their own criteria for assessment.


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

_shel said:


> No you do NOT need to get skills assessment done again. All you need is valid references and payslips to cover the most recent period of work and you will be granted the extra points.
> 
> Please do not assume if ACS asses something as valid that DIAC will too. They are 2 different and seperate organisations and have their own criteria for assessment.


Oh really ??

because my Australian work experience(not assessed from ACS) for one year comprises of two different titles i.e systems engineer and IT security specialist and these both are again different from my nominated occupation systems administrator(positively assessed from ACS) for which i have claimed 8 years of experience.

I hope so that i do not need to get positive assessment again for my Australian work experience


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi All,

This happened to me as well. Points for overseas experience got deducted from 15pts to 10pts. Any explanation please on what may have happened?

TIA!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

baiken said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This happened to me as well. Points for overseas experience got deducted from 15pts to 10pts. Any explanation please on what may have happened?
> 
> TIA!


You get points for only the last 10 years experience 
So your experience has become less then the threshold for the points and hence the reduction
Cheers


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

Hey there NB, thanks for that one.

Appreciate the clarification.


----------

